# Sams Club no longer selling 50 lb bags of beans?



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I stopped by Sams Club to pick up a couple of 50 lb bags of beans and discovered the largest bag they now carry is only 10 lbs! 

I was told they went to the smaller bag because they just don't sell enough for them to stock the large size. HUH??? Last time I was there they were limiting purchases to 100 lbs per customer because they were selling out too fast and wanted to be sure they had enough for everyone to get some?!?! 

Todays excuse sounded hollow and makes me wonder if we will soon see a shortage of pinto beans in the stores. Is this change only at this Sams club? Do the others still have the large bags? 

Have you noticed any items missing from the shelves? Any other items that used to be readily available in 50 lbs size that are suddenly only available in smaller sizes? 

I got a strange feeling of what it could be like in the future to want to buy something that is suddenly no longer available. A little panic chill went thru me with that thought. 

Today is the first time I walked thru Sams Club and didn't find anything at all that I needed.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I haven't been able to find anything bigger than 20 pounds for months. But I haven't heard of a bean shortage.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

I've never seen dried beans at our Sam's or at our Costco.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

forget sams and go to an asian or hispanic market chances are the beans will be fresher anyway and you don't have to pay for the privledge of buying.


excuse post after shoulder surgery im officially a left hand only poster,


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

JGex said:


> I've never seen dried beans at our Sam's or at our Costco.


Same here. Not in Memphis, not in Syracuse, and not here in Greensburg. Not at Sams or at BJs. I asked someone if they had them once, and they told me they would be next to the canned beans. And when I said they weren't there, they walked over to show me. Only they weren't there, just like I said. They told me "This is the aisle with the label for beans, so if they aren't here, we can't get them."

I had talked to the manager that did ordering once before, but he gave me a nasty awful creepy crawly feeling, so I didn't push the issue and bought them elsewhere.

Kayleigh


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I just assumed ALL Sams Clubs carried the 50 lb bags of pinto beans. Maybe it's just in the southwestern stores. Anyway, they are gone from the Texarkana store.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

they had big bags of beans at Costco when I used to go (Oregon)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ive seen 50 lb bags of rice but not beans around here


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Local BJs only had 10 lb bags and they were expensive @~$1.50/lb.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

I've never seen dry beans of any kind at the SAM's that I used to use til the 1st of Nov. I decided that it wasn't worth the money to pay to shop with so many other stores in the same mall.

25lb sugar, flour, 50 lbs rice and pop corn, but no beans.


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sams Birmingham Al. sells 50# bag of pintos. They used to sell limas. I thick what has happen is resturants are not using sams like they use to. Most Sams are in bigger cities and the people who go don't even know how to cook a dry bean. I'm not talk about everyone who goes in but you know the people I refering to.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

My Sams has them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

My Sams has never carried anything but the pinto beans. It's been a couple of weeks, but the last I looked they still had them in the fifty pound bags.

.....Alan.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Spinner said:


> I just assumed ALL Sams Clubs carried the 50 lb bags of pinto beans. Maybe it's just in the southwestern stores. Anyway, they are gone from the Texarkana store.


That is NOT good news! Have you tried Longview?
I have not been in a couple of months, but was planning on going in December or January to restock. I will be in trouble if there are no pintos!
I usually get the prewashed 50# bags in Longview, and I am terribly spoiled to using them! (no sorting, no washing...I love it)


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

That don't sound good! My 50# bag is about half empty. I've been thinking of picking up another bag. I maybe too late now. 

But I'm hoping next summer I can grow my years supply of pinto beans.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow. I'd thought that Sam's Club, BJ's, Costco, etc. were pretty much the same thing with different names, but BJ's doesn't have beans at all, let alone in 50-lb. bags.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Maybe it is only the one store that quick carrying them. I just called Ft. Smith and they have them in stock, but the price has jumped another $7 per bag. I'm going to make a run up there and pick up a couple bags today. I need to pick up some bicarb at the farm store and the store in Texas didn't have it either. I hope the store up north still has it. My local feed store went out of business so now I have to drive at least 50 miles to one, 100 for a good one.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Spinner said:


> Maybe it is only the one store that quick carrying them. I just called Ft. Smith and they have them in stock, but the price has jumped another $7 per bag. I'm going to make a run up there and pick up a couple bags today. I need to pick up some bicarb at the farm store and the store in Texas didn't have it either. I hope the store up north still has it. My local feed store went out of business so now I have to drive at least 50 miles to one, 100 for a good one.


You know, just about all the feed stores out here have closed too.
Luckily there is one left about 10 miles from here, and one of the local Ace Hardwares still has some feed. 
jumped $7 a bag? geeze! 
I don't even know if I could plant enough beans for a year supply... way too many woods on this land for that.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

ailsaek said:


> Wow. I'd thought that Sam's Club, BJ's, Costco, etc. were pretty much the same thing with different names, but BJ's doesn't have beans at all, let alone in 50-lb. bags.



Our BJs don't have any kind of dry beans either.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Our Sams does not carry the 50# bags.

But we have a local bean guy who grows beans on his 10 acre lot, he cleans and bags them in his garage and sells them out of his house.

This year he has had so many customers that he had to buy 6 pallets of beans from Pa, to augment his production, to keep up with demand.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You can look for your local sam's club online and see if they have stuff in stock before you run all the way over to wherever it is.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

A.T. Hagan said:


> My Sams has never carried anything but the pinto beans. It's been a couple of weeks, but the last I looked they still had them in the fifty pound bags.
> 
> .....Alan.


Alan,

Is that the Sam's in Gainesville? The Sam's in Tallahassee no longer carries the 50 lb bags of pintos.

Connie


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Well, I went to Ft. Smith and picked them up. Over $65 for 2 bags! 

I stopped by Aldi and loaded up on a few cases of canned goods and some more mac & cheese. I should have skipped the mac & cheese since I have a noodle making machine. I could have made them at home and ended up with a much healthier product. If nothing else, the mac & cheese will be something quick & easy to fix on a lazy day. I usually chop up some smoked sausage to toss in and call it a meal. Can't get much easier than that!


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

Our Costco (Kansas City) is carrying 25 pound bags of pinto beans - wish they had other types too.


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

Until recently our local Wal Mart had pinto beans as open stock in the produce section for $.89/lb. You could fill your bag with as much as you wanted. Now they have them only in the 5 lb. bags.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Sam's in Columbia MO had only the 10# bags of pintos--$6.70 something. They did have sugar in 25# and rice in 50# bags. Store seemed well stocked otherwise though.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I need a bag... trying to hook up with one of my sisters, to use their Sams card... would prefer a huge bag of black beans and navy beans, but sure I'll have to go small bags...

Aaaaaccckkk.... if there's a shortage, I'll have to rush out and get some... Just kidding, I've got a years supply in already.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Something that might be worth trying! Go to your nearest grocery store and talk to the manager and see if he can order you 50 lb. bags when he turns in his next order. I have a 1st cousin who at one time owned a conveniant store close by. She would order us things that they normally didn't stock on the shelves. We would get cases of fish fillets, huge buckets of bbq. beef or frozen sloppy joe mix, catered frozen dinners. All she would charge us was 5 percent extra for the delivery charges. She would call us when our order came in. 

When my wife put in a little bakery we would order ourselves 100 pound sacks of what was called #2 potatoes or cases of #2 tomatoes. These were produce that wasn't suitable for the grocery store because of appearance. Nothing wrong with the produce itself as far as flavor or freshness.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Our Sam's also quit carrying the big bags of beans, so I ordered 60#'s when I ordered my wheat last time... Went to Seed Savers Exchange and bough heirloom pinto seeds so that I can grow all I need next year along with Kidney beans.... And the seeds save for the following year. Anyone know of a great place to get chicken bullion powder. Sam's now only carries the cubes.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I just checked online the two closest Sams club and one does carry the 50lb bag of prewashed pintos (30.99) the other does not, only the 10lb bag. I think it is determined by the local customer base.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

wvstuck said:


> Our Sam's also quit carrying the big bags of beans, so I ordered 60#'s when I ordered my wheat last time... Went to Seed Savers Exchange and bough heirloom pinto seeds so that I can grow all I need next year along with Kidney beans.... And the seeds save for the following year. Anyone know of a great place to get chicken bullion powder. Sam's now only carries the cubes.


DD used to buy large jars of both chicken & beef bullion powder at a store that specialized in Mexican foods. They were a good price about a year ago. 

I assumed that all pinto beans are heirloom. Have the frankinfood people been altering them too? A friend of mine used to buy bags of dried beans, peas, etc. in the grocery and plant them. Most things from the grocery can be planted and will produce. It's harder to do that now that so much of it has been genetically altered.


----------



## Suzangagirl (Sep 4, 2020)

Spinner said:


> I stopped by Sams Club to pick up a couple of 50 lb bags of beans and discovered the largest bag they now carry is only 10 lbs!
> 
> I was told they went to the smaller bag because they just don't sell enough for them to stock the large size. HUH??? Last time I was there they were limiting purchases to 100 lbs per customer because they were selling out too fast and wanted to be sure they had enough for everyone to get some?!?!
> 
> ...


Golly!!! U wrote that in 08!!! No beans now at all. I know theys up to something!!!!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The local stores seem to be hit and miss. Lots of empty shelf space, but still plenty to eat. You might have to adjust the menu for a bit.

The restaurant supply still carries dry beans in the 50 pound bags.

The thing that I had problems getting was canned tomato sauce. One store had no tomato sauce. one store had exactly three cans left on the shelves (and no tomato sauce after I took those)


----------

